# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  DIY Excavating timeframe cost?

## Bustertee

So looking at digging up our yard for a slab of concrete on our property that will cover an area of 90sqm with 9 cubic meters of soil needing disposal. 
Have gotten some estimates between $3-$4.5k, just for digging the hole. 
I don't plan on doing the slab, but am looking at excavation myself. 
My questions are;
-how long would it take a pro to do this, assuming it's straight forward. So no rock, soft low slope.
-Doing this myself, what size equipment should I get to have it done in a reasonable time. Taking into account there's a low clearance of 2.5meters due to existing structure.  
I've already checked local laws, I don't need a licence. And already have permit for related works.  
Thanks

----------


## craka

Whilst it may be non of our business to where you live, some indication of where you live, would assist others in potentially giving you relevant information.   
There will be more to it normally than just digging a hole, depending on what type of slab is  required, there will be trenches for slab edge beams etc.  
I excavated about a 40sq metre area for a shed by dry hiring a 1.5T mini excavator over a weekend, but there wasn't 9 cubic metre of soil in it, at a guess probably about 3cubes would been about it.  But after that had to lay down a bed of crusher dust, pack it down with a compactor before getting concreter to form up and pour a slab.  
Moving soil/fill any distance with mini excavator is slow, bare that in mind too.

----------


## phild01

Buster, can you please change your profile location from the hostile entry to be more specific, state level as a minimum. It helps with regs, services, products and general advice. You have been asked before.

----------

